# Viridasius fasciatus



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever kept/reared, or known anyone on here to keep these?

Views on them etc welcome.

Cheers,

Ornamental wandering spiders Viridasius fasciatus (20 available) | EXOPET - UK Exotic Pet Shop


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Assuming this fella has the sp right, here is one making an egg sac.

What is the venom situ with these?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep them, and have been told their Venom is nothing to worry about and that they are harmless, the reason I would not hold one is they make my huntsman look slow, i have never seen anything move so fast,

here is one of mine 








And they have all now built these hammocks








and put bits of substrate and moss on them, quite clever, not sure if they are going to moult,

I would of thought these would have been more popular, interesting spiders imo


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

ive recently got myself one aswell! Sod handling it, they are bloody quick. Really cool to watch it hunt tho, I swear mine caught its food in mid air as I dropped it in the other day, blink and youll miss it. :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> I keep them, and have been told their Venom is nothing to worry about and that they are harmless, the reason I would not hold one is they make my huntsman look slow, i have never seen anything move so fast,
> 
> here is one of mine
> image
> ...


Excellent pics.

Faster than a Huntsman, you say?

Wow.

That would be Super Nova fast.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a few pics of mines
Raised them from a couple of days old to adults and they are now over two years old (after reaching the adult stage)










That's the "hammock" they build


























As said below, they are extremely fast especially as adults, some say they have the ability to teleport.
I have seen one jumping and another catching a prey mid-air.
They are very good looking spiders, easy to care for with a mild venom.
A must have i say.

-J


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

From the v good pics, they look around the same size as a Huntsman or dock spider.

Would that be about right or not?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

They are about 10cm in diameter.
This one is housed in an Exo nano to give you an idea of the size.










-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

The legs weren't flat against the glass.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> The legs weren't flat against the glass.


 
How long do they tend to live?

What live foods have you tried it on?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

These are past two years old.
I have been told that they would die at two after reaching adult size which takes just over a year.

I fed the slings with flightless fruit flies, tiny worms, tiny crickets. Whatever moves really.

i have never attempted breeding them due to the difficulty of moving them from a tank to another. Don't feel confident enough to do it.
If you live in London feel free to come over and pick them up in order to do it yourself.
I'd like to breed them before they die.

-J


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> These are past two years old.
> I have been told that they would die at two after reaching adult size which takes just over a year.
> 
> I fed the slings with flightless fruit flies, tiny worms, tiny crickets. Whatever moves really.
> ...


500 miles North, sadly.

Else I would have given it a go.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Bummer


I know.

Maybe someone in your region of London would do it?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

lucozade3000 said:


> These are past two years old.
> I have been told that they would die at two after reaching adult size which takes just over a year.
> 
> I fed the slings with flightless fruit flies, tiny worms, tiny crickets. Whatever moves really.
> ...


They look great, you have done well with them, have you got a pair then?


----------

